# So did you Absolute HD subs get the new channels?



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

Are you still recieving the Platinum Package channels? Or did they go bye bye?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

More specifically, do you still get Smithsonian, Universal, MGM, and HDNet Movies?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like NHL Channel gone bye bye, replaced by Encore HD in the Platinum Add on Pack.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is the new packages officially from Dish Network.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/turboHD/index.shtml

Looks like the Big Ten Network didnt make the cut.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

Do you now recieve EncoreHD which is included in the new Platinum Package?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I have HD Absolute+ HBO,Cinemax,Sho and can watch the new HBOs, the new cinemax, green, life time , LMN but I don't even see the new starz or encore under All Channels


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

Ooops. Looks like they added NHL Channel back in to Turbo Platinum, and removed EncoreHD.

However EncoreHD remains in the Turbo Gold package.

Must have been a typo.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Encore HD should return to Gold. Even though it isn't the west feed that matches the AT250 program offering, it is listed on the website you linked in another thread as being in Gold.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

EscapeVelocity said:


> More specifically, do you still get Smithsonian, Universal, MGM, and HDNet Movies?


I just switched to Absolute last week. I seem to have all i had before and the new ones including the ones you listed above. Don't see Encore though.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I sub to absolute and Cinemax and Starz.. I have all the new channels including Encore. But I wonder If I didn't have Starz would Encore still be available? and also it looks like i have all the sports channels.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

In Central NJ, HD Absolute 
got new HD channels and
ActionMax HD. Do not remember Encore HD. Will have to check tonight.
No channel 501 yet, but I am sure it is coming.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have DishHD Absolute + HBO/SHO/Starz/MAX so I got everything new, as expected, and also did not lose anything, also as expected.

Don't have the RSNs, but that too was as expected.

I obviously can't verify if EncoreHD is part of my Starz subscription or the Absolute package since I have both.

So much for all the freaking-out-panicking folks from the past week


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Are you still recieving the Platinum Package channels? Or did they go bye bye?


I got all but EncoreHD. Don't subscribe to Starz though.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I have Dish Absolute with 1 cent cinemax.
I seem to have whats offered in Turbo Gold with platinum EXCEPT FOR ENCORE. NO ENCORE.
I am comparing to this:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/o...HD/index.shtml

Of course No RSN but I already knew this.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

I keep seeing this 1 penny Cinemax - seems like a GOOD deal. I have Absolute and HBO; do i qualify and how do I get?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Mike Kennedy said:


> I keep seeing this 1 penny Cinemax - seems like a GOOD deal. I have Absolute and HBO; do i qualify and how do I get?


*You must go paperless and do auto pay.
If they are still offering it thats the "skinny" of it.* 
Call Dish and ask if 1 cent cinemax is still available.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I checked my setup this morning. Still have all the channels I previously had (including the "platinum" HD channels like MGM HD, HD Net Movies, etc.).

The new ones I see include all of the HBO channels in HD, the Lifetime channels, Planet Green. Didn't look for CBS College Sports but I assume it's there.

HBO Signature HD was playing _There's Something About Mary_ this morning. The scene with Matt Dillon spying on Cameron Diaz but getting a glimpse of Magda's old, sagging breasts was revolting! _"AIIEEE! First ***** in the armor, Ted!"_


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

So what is the final say on the EncoreHD? Are Absolute HD only customers recieving it, or do you have to have AT250 or Starz Packages?


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I think you have to have the Starz premium package added to HD Absolute to get the Encore channels.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Bobby H said:


> I think you have to have the Starz premium package added to HD Absolute to get the Encore channels.


Encore here without Starz.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I did not get the encore HD channel. I can't even see it in my "all channels" guide.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

brant said:


> I did not get the encore HD channel. I can't even see it in my "all channels" guide.


Have you tried a reboot?


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> Encore here without Starz.


I just talked to dish customer service; consider yourself lucky. according to them, absolute subs aren't supposed to get encore HD w/o a subscription to starz.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

brant said:


> I just talked to dish customer service; consider yourself lucky. according to them, absolute subs aren't supposed to get encore HD w/o a subscription to starz.


Just disregard my post all together. I wasn't paying attention to the Thread title. It helps I have AT200, sorry about that.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Ooops. Looks like they added NHL Channel back in to Turbo Platinum, and removed EncoreHD.
> 
> However EncoreHD remains in the Turbo Gold package.
> 
> Must have been a typo.


Good EncoreHD is in Gold retro. Dish is going backwards with their branding. To confusing! Comcast has Metsl package. Ug!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

EscapeVelocity said:


> So what is the final say on the EncoreHD? Are Absolute HD only customers recieving it, or do you have to have AT250 or Starz Packages?


Youc need STARZ to get EncoreHD.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Where are the new HBO HD channels. I don't seem them anywhere in the guide. i see the SD ones etc... I don't now subscribe, used to, but what to see where they are in the guide. Shouldn't they be there and be red?


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

ebaltz said:


> Where are the new HBO HD channels. I don't seem them anywhere in the guide. i see the SD ones etc... I don't now subscribe, used to, but what to see where they are in the guide. Shouldn't they be there and be red?


same channel number as SD hbo's. also in the 9k something range.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Youc need STARZ to get EncoreHD.


Nope, I'm getting EncoreHD with AT250 and GoldHD (Essentials).


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

ebaltz said:


> Where are the new HBO HD channels. I don't seem them anywhere in the guide. i see the SD ones etc... I don't now subscribe, used to, but what to see where they are in the guide. Shouldn't they be there and be red?


I see the HBO HD's since i suscribe, but i dont see the channels that i dont suscribe to, like LMN HD, CBS CS HD, or Planet Green HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... it appears that they have the newer HDs hidden from non-subscribers to the channels.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

James Long said:


> Yep ... it appears that they have the newer HDs hidden from non-subscribers to the channels.


That's strange. Don't they want subs to see what they "may be missing"?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yeah ... that would be good "advertising" ... although I lock and hide all unsubbed channels so I'd see them once. I wish all unsubbed channels were hidden. (Personal preference.)

I'd also like to see the 9400/9500 HDs vacated and just use the 4000's for all non-Latino packages.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Previous to the recent HD program additions, my subscription was:

Current Programming: Dish HD, America's Top 200

Local Channels: New York, NY DMA Package

Premium Channels: N/A

International or
A La Carte or Add-ons: MSG, Fox Sports New York, SPORTSNET NY, AMERICA'S TOP 250 BONUS PAK, LEASED RECEIVER FEE, DISH Network DVR Service 
This was also known as Ultimate 

Checking my account tonight I found the above subscription changed to the following:

Current Programming: GoldHD with PlatinumHD, America's Top 200

Local Channels: New York, NY DMA Package

Premium Channels: N/A

International or
A La Carte or Add-ons: MSG, MSG+, SPORTSNET NY, AMERICA'S TOP 250 BONUS PAK, LEASED RECEIVER FEE, DISH Network DVR Service Fee 

What is Gold HD with Platinum HD ? Did I gain additional an HD programming package? I am totaly confused. Can any one tell me what's going on ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

digital223 said:


> What is Gold HD with Platinum HD ? Did I gain additional an HD programming package? I am totaly confused. Can any one tell me what's going on ?


Just the names of the new packages...

AT100 + Essential = AT100 + Bronze
AT200 + Essential = AT200 + Silver
AT250 + Essential = AT250 + Gold

IF you also had "Ultimate" as an add-on then you would now have Platinum instead.

They should have just converted over your existing account... but if I read your post correctly, it sounds like you somehow went from AT200 + Essential to AT200 + Gold, which actually doesn't seem possible according to the Dish info... you should only have Gold with AT250.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DishHD Ultimate was a $20 package that included DishHD Essentials and seven other channels (it also included Voom when Voom was available).

Ultimate was split into two ... the Essentials portion, which became BronzeHD, SilverHD and GoldHD (with names matching the level of channels in each version of the package instead of calling all three Essentials) and the extra channels which became PlatinumHD.

Your Ultimate subscription became GoldHD plus PlatinumHD ... $10 each for a total HD cost of $20 - the same as you paid for Ultimate.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

digital223 said:


> Previous to the recent HD program additions, my subscription was:
> 
> Current Programming: Dish HD, America's Top 200
> 
> ...


I had HD AT200 with UltimateHD. Now I have: "America's Top 200, SilverHD with PlatinumHD." But I don't have any recollection of what the "AMERICA'S TOP 250 BONUS PAK' is but it sounds like you got a free upgrade at some point in the past. If you were getting the Top 250 before in whatever package, then the GoldHD with Platinum will continue your existing service. This outlined on Dish's web site here.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

HDME and James Long...............

I don't know how you guys can remember all that craziness that E* dishes out, but thank you both for answering and clearing up my inquiry.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't know about HDMe, but it helps if you don't have a life. 

Just kidding ... it is a hobby --- just something we like to do!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

digital223 said:


> HDME and James Long...............
> 
> I don't know how you guys can remember all that craziness that E* dishes out, but thank you both for answering and clearing up my inquiry.


You're welcome... and the "no life" part does seem to apply to me as well! 

By the way, I believe phrelin actually filled in the missing piece of the puzzle. Do you have "DVR Advantage"?

I looked again after reading phrelin's post... and now I understand why you are on Gold... It looks like you used to have AT200 + UltimateHD on DVR Advantage w/ the AT250 add-on... so you really do have AT250. That's just the strange way they sell DVR Advantage.

So now it makes sense why you are on Gold instead of just Silver... I missed that part of your original message.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Taco Lover said:


> Nope, I'm getting EncoreHD with AT250 and GoldHD (Essentials).


I'm also getting EncoreHD w/out subscribing to Starz. I have AT250 + formerly HD Ultimate, now Gold + Platinum (I think I got that right anyway). It's strange i'm not getting the SD version of Encore, but i'm getting the HD version, no complaints though.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> You're welcome... and the "no life" part does seem to apply to me as well!
> 
> By the way, I believe phrelin actually filled in the missing piece of the puzzle. Do you have "DVR Advantage"?
> 
> ...


I think Spidyman needs glasses


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

smackman said:


> *You must go paperless and do auto pay.
> If they are still offering it thats the "skinny" of it.*
> Call Dish and ask if 1 cent cinemax is still available.


I got it today just for calling in about turbo.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i now have encore HD; i logged on to my acct @ dishnetwork.com and under the 'my offers', I had hbo & starz free for 3/mo if i do a 24/mo commitment to dish. i'm less than a month into my 2/yr contract, and i already subscribe to hbo so it was a good deal for me. i had encore on cable and watched it a lot. may just keep the starz package after 3/mo. looks like they have some good movies playing.


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

brant said:


> i now have encore HD; i logged on to my acct @ dishnetwork.com and under the 'my offers', I had hbo & starz free for 3/mo if i do a 24/mo commitment to dish. i'm less than a month into my 2/yr contract, and i already subscribe to hbo so it was a good deal for me. i had encore on cable and watched it a lot. may just keep the starz package after 3/mo. looks like they have some good movies playing.


Nice I just did the same thing haha! thanks for the heads up!


----------

